# Wine bottle



## joel28 (Oct 22, 2012)

How would you light the label without affecting the light on the bottle? 

I dont have a snoot.


----------



## Heitz (Oct 22, 2012)

First I would drink the whole bottle.  then i would pass out.  after waking up and shaking off a massive hangover, I'd think about possibly doing two exposures, one using a brolly or soft box, and one as it is here, then combining the two.  I'm sure others will have a better idea.


----------



## bianni (Oct 23, 2012)

Easy way out is by shadows and highlights, then using the ruler tool, follow the edge of the bottle and apply image rotation, arbitrary, to correct the slight lean to the left.


----------



## runnah (Oct 24, 2012)

I would add the label design graphically. Take what was sent to the printers and use that.


----------



## andywag (Oct 26, 2012)

That is what Photoshop is for.


----------



## JAC526 (Oct 26, 2012)

You could make a snoot.  Its not hard.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 26, 2012)

use a brush in PS or LR and lighten the label. (That would be my first thought, since I'm not versed enough to do it in camera.)


----------



## gsgary (Oct 28, 2012)

You could use some cards to bounce a bit of light into the label or maybe use barn doors


----------



## tirediron (Oct 28, 2012)

You can't find some black construction paper and a bit of masking tape?


----------



## amolitor (Oct 29, 2012)

It's gonna be tough, and I ain't no expert, but I'd say you want a really really directional light or two (grids? snoots? Both?) and skim it over the front of the bottle.

ETA: You could potentially also try painting with a flashlight, possibly snooted itself.


----------



## Buckster (Oct 29, 2012)

Unless it just HAS to be done in camera, Photoshop is the way to go.  Just copy the label to a new layer, then lighten and brighten it to taste with an adjustment layer clipped to the label layer.

If it HAD to be done in a film camera, I'd make a double exposure, using black construction paper or black foil for the masking.

If it HAD to be done in a digital camera (one that doesn't do double exposures, that is), I'd still make a double exposure, but using the speed of the flashes during a long exposure (on bulb, essentially), with black construction paper or black foil for a mask and some flocking to cover the camera between flashes.  So, basically you expose the way you did with the shot above, except use a long exposure in a dark room and let the speed of the flash do the exposing (adjust as necessary).  Then lightly, so as not to move the camera AT ALL, cover the camera with flocking to block any stray light without moving the camera (the shutter is still open) and while it's covered, set the mask in place so that only the label is showing (yes, you'd definitely want to have your mask pre-made and at the ready for this).  Then remove the flocking drapery from the camera and flash again to bump up the brightness of the label.  If you have a good exposure meter, you should be able to work out how much power you need that second flash to be to get the amount of extra light on the label you desire.  If not, some experimentation and chimping should get you there pretty quickly.  It'd be a lot of prep and a lot of work, but it _could_ be done.

Photoshop is definitely the way to go though.

As was also suggested earlier, I'd straighten the bottle, and then straighten the label as well (it's not perfectly straight on the bottle, as it turns out).


----------



## mjhoward (Oct 29, 2012)

I would just make a composite.


----------



## Yanchepphotograpy (Jan 12, 2013)

Photoshop is the only way to get the image right...


www.photoservicesperth.com


----------

